# where to start?



## browningboy (Mar 30, 2003)

next year is gonna be my first year deer hunting with out my dad and his friends. Me and a couple buddys are gonna go by ourselves. What are some good tips on hwo to find the right land and is crp better or private own land? any hellp will be aprciated


----------



## djleye (Nov 14, 2002)

Ahhh....where you planning on hunting bb?? I would love to know what county to avoid...errr you'll be in!! :roll: :roll: :roll:


----------



## equinox (Oct 31, 2003)

:rollin:


----------



## browningboy (Mar 30, 2003)

i dont know yet
whats wrong with me?
i shot 2 does this ear


----------



## ND_HUNTER_14 (Jul 28, 2003)

??????????? didnt u just it would be your first year


----------



## duckslayer (Oct 30, 2003)

:sniper:


----------



## browningboy (Mar 30, 2003)

ND_HUNTER_14 said:


> ??????????? didnt u just it would be your first year


first year with out any guidance
im jstu try to fit in


----------



## wf12gauge (Dec 22, 2003)

Hay im new to my best avice after hereing these guys give you no help is to ask any local guys or the land owners them selves if that dosnt work just go out and give it a worl go with freinds and just have a good time and be safe. good luck. 8)


----------



## stolenbase (Aug 23, 2003)

Browning boy- I'm not trying to give you crap (or wait am I???) but your spelling and grammar sucks and you might want to do some research yourself for once but as far as my tips go for you... don't bother loading your gun (then you can't shoot yourself or anyone else) and don't leave your own house.


----------



## stolenbase (Aug 23, 2003)

Sorry man. I was once new too but grew up here so if you have questions and don't wanna get griped at here for asking them just email me. I'm 12 and it would be cool to hunt with you sometime. What else do you hunt?

Nick


----------



## ND_HUNTER_14 (Jul 28, 2003)

o sorry browningboy didnt read it right but the only thing i see wrong with u is your spelling and for ur question it all depends some private land sucks but if u get the right person to work it private land is USUALLY really good, but i prefer to hunt crp cuz it can hold a lot of deer especially if its by a shelter belt


----------

